# oil rig out of freeport, tx



## doughboy361 (Mar 5, 2010)

how far is salvador and clay rig out of bridge bait freeport, tx? Whats some other good rigs to fish at for grouper, amberjack, king, red snapper, and ling??


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

*If leaving out of the Surfside Jettys---*

Salvador ridge is out about 62-63 miles out at approx 150 degrees.... Theres no rig there unless its set up since I was there last....

I'm not familiar with a rig that goes by the handle of "Clay Rig". If your talking about the Clay Pile bank, its a fishing area about 80 miles at about 117 degrees. Im sure you will go by a number of rigs heading out that area...

Theres a bunch of rigs about 83 miles out at approx 136 degrees called the "Intersection Rigs" where you can catch about anything you want. Just go from one to another until you hit a hot one.. Use live bait and/or long verticle jigs.... JMO


----------



## doughboy361 (Mar 5, 2010)

what some good rig in the 50 to 60 mile out from freeport, tx???


----------



## doughboy361 (Mar 5, 2010)

thanks for the info hog!!!


----------



## blueproline (Sep 25, 2007)

doesnt anyone own a map?


----------



## pqd (May 30, 2009)

Maybe he doesnt blueproline. If you have one why dont you help a fella out!!!


----------



## bigFish46 (Feb 24, 2009)

*Rigs*

There is a rig over by salvador i was at the ridge on sunday it is new. And the intersection rigs are 153 degrees and start at about 75nm out of freeport tx.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

Clay Pile has been pretty productive.


----------



## Calebs Retreat (Sep 13, 2005)

Pretty good site to give you points for rig locations off tx and la....I added quite a few into google earth which will show their locations and can then be downloaded into a gps.

http://www.rodnreel.com/gps/GPSSearch.asp?GPSState


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

doughboy361 said:


> what some good rig in the 50 to 60 mile out from freeport, tx???


This is a pretty decent little tool off the net in locating rigs (if they arent tore down) http://www.tx.rodngun.com/gps/GPSSearch.asp

I'd also suggest you get you a Hilton Book at most any academy, its like a map book and shows the rigs that were present at publication plus some fishing spot coordinates to try in those areas...Pretty easy to read. Tom does a nice job with putting it out for us...

You can also, just get you one of those hot spot maps... to look for rig locations, as far as the fishing spots the hotspot map shows?,,,,your on your own...


----------

